# Sunday is Still Bass Day



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

Gamefisher and myself went out for a few hours today in search of some fall bass. I am happy to report that we found a few in the small ponds. 

I landed five or six this bigger one on my soft plastic 4" stick and a few more on jerk baits. We had plans to go to a pond that I know has some trophy sized bass - nut it got cold and windy so we wandered home. Another great day with Matt!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

Ken: 

You will soon be hauling in real huge hogs now that you joined TinBoats.net

This site has done wonders for my fishing - people here give great tips that work!

Plus I think this site has some good Karma, which we all need


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2007)

esquired said:


> Ken:
> 
> You will soon be hauling in real huge hogs now that you joined TinBoats.net
> 
> ...




This site has done Squat for my fishing. LMFAO! 

The people here are great though! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice catch, esquired!  

I fished earlier today and didn't get one bite. I started out fishing from a dock at the local reservoir, but it was so dang windy, with a good chop on the surface, that I put the gear in the truck and went to city park lakes. Fished both lakes from various locations on the bank, using different lures (spinner bait & plastics). and couldn't buy a bite. After a little over two hours I packed it in and went home. I'll probably be putting the jon boat to bed for the winter soon also. I absolutely hate launching/loading in the cold wind.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Ken:
> ...



See Jimmy is so great that he gave us his fishing luck!


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 29, 2007)

What pond has the Trophy bass in it? You never showed it to me, or did I show it to you, or is it the great towhee pond?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2007)

You have been there - it broke your US Reel!


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 29, 2007)

that pond only damaged it, i broke it at the spillway, along with my phone and elbow


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> that pond only damaged it, i broke it at the spillway, along with my phone and elbow



That pond broke your temper as well


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Yeah - the bass like monday as well - at least the Smallmouth did:


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2007)

Esquired, Whats going on? Im used to seeing your ugly mug in the pics? :wink: Is this a new trend for 2008? I hope not. I need pics for the homepage.


----------

